# ASUS P5LD2 (i945*) Marvell Yukon und AHCI Problem ! LIVE-CD

## Kai Gillmann

Hi.

Im Forum gibts ja viel über den Marvell Yukon und i945*... Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass weder meine Netzwerkkarte, noch die Festplatte mit der Life-CD erkannt wird.

Das Modul für den Marvell Yukon (sk99... - habs net im Kopf) funktioniert nicht. Auch sowas habe ich bereits gefunden, aber die Lösung ist, den Treiber von denen selber zu kompilieren.... Mit der Life-CD nicht möglich...

Die Festplatte hängt am AHCI Controller vom Intel Chipsatz - Wird auch nicht erkannt. Leider habe ich dazu noch keine Informationen gefunden.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Kai

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Entweder bastelst du dir da selber was zusammen womit du booten, ein wenig Netzwerk Konfigurieren und danach chrooten kannst oder du versuchst es mit anderen Live CD's.

Auf meinem Rechner hatte ich das selbe Problem mit der Marvel Karte und musste schlussendlich eine SuSE 9 Live CD nehmen, welche bei Heises C't dabei war. Danach hat aber alles wunderbar funktioniert  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Seitdem ich mich mit Gentoo beschäftige (Virtual machine zum testen) bin ich mehr als begeistert und möchte keine andere Distribution, selbst nicht mal zum installieren.

Aber ich werd das mal aufm USB Stick installieren (512 mb). Ist auch dynamischer als eine Live-CD die ich jedes mal neu downloaden und brennen muss.

Jemand erfahrung damit?

Gibts was zu beachten oder kann ich ganz "normal" vorgehen?

Kai

----------

## firefly

Kai was wäre gegen Knoppix einzuwenden ??  :Smile: (vorrausgesetzt knoppix erkennt die hardware: netzwerk, hd)

----------

## Kai Gillmann

mmhhh... dann kann ich mir das auch ma ansehen. OK, überredet  :Smile: 

Aber trotzdem hätt ich gern nen "eigenes" USB Linux  :Smile:  Kann das ja per dd oder dd_rescue imagen und wiederverwenden. Der Vorteil wäre halt, das sich nen USB Stick einfacher updaten lässt wie ne CD.

Kai

----------

## Ampheus

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Das Modul heißt sk98lin und ist meines Wissens auf der 2005.1 LiveCD drauf. Musst mal nachsehn.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ja, es ist drauf. Aber es funktioniert nicht. Die Netzwerkkarte wird trotzdem nicht angezeigt.

Vielleicht habe ich etwa vergessen zu beachten? Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass es ab und zu mit den Treibern shwierigkeiten gibt, bei einer Version.

Egal -> Ich bin für jede Info Dankbar die mir nur nen Stück weiterhilft. Wenn ich Netzwerk habe, reichts schon, den Rest schaff ich schon. Ich möchte nur ungern die universal-CD nehmen. Kann ja eigentlich alles über INet laden... Wenn die Karte net streiken würde.

----------

## tuxian

Probier auf jeden Fall mal Knoppix.

Ich habe auch auf einem Rechner der so eine NW-Karte hat vor so einem Jahr mit Knoppix installiert.

Zwar nicht weil er nicht die NW-Karte erkannt hat sondern weil die Gentoo Live-CD meine SATA Platte damals nicht gefunden hat!

Ist ja eigentlich völlig egal von welcher Live-CD du installiert, falls es mit Knoppix auch nicht klappt kannst du auch mal eine SuSE Live-CD probieren, keine Angst die färbt nicht auf deine Gentoo-Installation ab  :Wink: 

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ich hab gestern Abend auf meinem Netzwerk-Server noch die Gentoo Universal-Life-CD zum Download angestellt und die Knoppix Live DVD. Wenn ich nachher heim komm wird das fertig sein (gebremster Download) und spätestens am Wochenende werd ich damit spielen.

Irgendwie muss ich das Gentoo doch da aufn PC kriegen........ Man man man...  :Smile: 

Was für Module muss ich eigentlich genau für das Mainboard haben?

das ahci und ein sata Modul, aber selches ist für den Intel Controller?

THX

Kai

----------

## tuxian

```
<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support 

<*>   AHCI SATA support                                                       

<*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

Ich hab das im Kernel, hab allerdings ein ASUS P4P800 MB.

Für den Controller ist letzteres (da bin ich mir sicher), das Modul heißt ata_piix.

Das erste ist dann AFAIK für generellen SATA Support, diese Modul heißt dafür AFAIK sata.

EDIT:

Oder brauchst du vielleicht das:

```
< >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)
```

?? Dieses Modul heißt dann sata_mv!

----------

## Kai Gillmann

mmh... is n Intel Controller.

Bin aber grad net Daheim und weiss net ausm Kopf welcher genau.

Ich werd die Module mal testen. Würde ja schon (fast) reichen um überhaupt was mitm Gentoo machen zu können.

THX SOOO MUCH.

Ich werd mich melden wenn ich neuigkeiten habe. Weitere Posts sind natürlich immer willkommen.

THX

Kai

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Hi.

Das Gentoo befindet sich nun aufm PC. Endlich.

Allerdings mag der Grub / Kernel mich nicht besonders.

Er schmeißt beim booten folgendes aus:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda7" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unnown-block(0,0)
```

Bei der Installation, also beim booten vonner Gentoo-Live-CD ist die Patition sda7.

Beim booten vonner festplatte kann ich leider nicht mitlesen - geht alles zu schnell.

Mein Bootcode ist:

```
boot (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/kernel-.... root=/dev/sda7 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x960-32@85
```

Schreibfehler bitte ignorieren  :Smile: 

Ich hab schon alle unmöglichen Devices ausprobiert... Aber das einzige logische ist das sda7.

THX for Help.

Gute Nacht

Kai

----------

## tuxian

Hast du deinen Kernel mit genkernel gebacken?

Probier mal das:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda5 resume=/dev/hda4 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quite splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 reboot=bios

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

also bei root=/dev/ram0 und bei real_root dein root-device setzen!

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Werds nachher mal probieren.

Den Kernel hab ich selber erstellt.

Ich hab den Grub-Code aus der Manual genommen und auf mein System angepasst. Beispielsweise Position des Kernels /root/... weil ich nur 1 Partition für Linu verwende(/) und eine Swap.

Werd aber damit rumspielen.

Wenn ihr Infors von mir braucht, such ich gern raus.

Wofür sind eigentlich real_root und resume genau?

Ich mein: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/... hört sich logisch an, aber was passiert da genau? Was macht resume?

THX

Kai

----------

## tuxian

Das resume brauchst du nicht.

Das brauchst man für Suspenden (Ruhezustand), dabei wird die Swap-Partition angegeben.

Aber das real_root und root braucht man seit einiger Zeit, zumindest wenn man mit genkernel eine initrd erstellt.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Habs ausprobiert (vorerst ohne resume)

```
VCD-fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unnown-block(1,0)
```

----------

## firefly

wenn du den kernel ohne genkernel erstellt hast brauchst du die initrd-zeile und den real_root parameter nicht

da reicht es, wenn du root=/dev/sda7 schreibst.

Aber hast du auch scsi-disk support fest im kernel ?? denn nur mit dieser option wird auch die scsi-disk-devices erstellt

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ich meine ich habs drin. Zumindest bin ich alles durchgegangen und alles was nötig war bzw. was ich vermutete hab ich aktiviert, nach möglichkeit IN den Kernel.

Ich werd mal das initrd einfügen.

ich muss sagen, diese "Live-Edit-Funktion" von grub is sau praktisch  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

Kai du brauchst keine initrd, da du den kernel per hand(mit make menuconfig->make->make modules_install) konfiguriert und installiert hast.

Zumindestens behauptest du das  :Smile: 

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ich behaupte das nicht nur, ich weiss es  :Smile: 

Jetzt verwirrt mich net  :Smile: 

Mir ist in der menuconfig was aufgefallen, als ich mir das exportierte config-file angesehen habe.

Dort fehlt der CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI support.

Da AHCI genutzt wird, denke ich, ist dies der Fehler. Ein ACK oder N-ACK von euch wäre jetzt hilfreich  :Smile: 

Hier mal die File.

THX MUCH

Kai

```
#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set
```

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Hi.

Es funktioniert(e) jetzt (eben) alles  :Smile: 

Auf der Gentoo-CD waren die Kernel-Sources veraltet (2.6.12-r6). Mit denen lief alles super.

Ich habe nun neuere aus dem Internet gezogen (2.6.15-r*). Seitdem funktioniert die Netzwerkkarte nimmer. Trotz gepatchter Treiber.

Jemand ne Idee?

Kai

----------

